# What on earth can I do with these



## ScottR (Oct 22, 2021)

I travel a lot on Amtrak, but always as a single on a sleeper on a long distance train of at least of one night‘s duration and always for personal and not business reasons. So I’ve get points which are useful and lot of coupons which are not…like these. As I understand it

1. if I’m in a sleeper, there is no further upgrade? As a single, I book roomettes and I don’t think I can use these for a bedroom upgrade?
2. I’m in CA…I’m never going to go on the auto train
3. 10% off I think doesn’t apply to sleepers?
4. I’m single in a roomette, so no companion 

So I have…as I understand it…no real use for these.

Are they transferable? Can I trade them in for points…which I could actually use?

I’m not looking for any $ even if they are but I hate to see them go to waste, but that said neither do I want to spend much time gifting and assigning them to someone else.

any suggestions?


----------



## Cal (Oct 22, 2021)

1. Correct
2. Same here 
3. It does, but it’s on the rail fare which is the same as coach, not the roomette price which makes up the bulk of the price tag.


----------



## JoshP (Oct 22, 2021)

First of all, that is lot of coupons. What you can do with this is upgrade is only if you do like Coach to Business Class or Acela Business to Acela First.

Amtrak Upgrade coupon policy states:

Coupon valid for one (1) space-available, one-way, One-Class Upgrade. 
Valid only from Coach class to Business class, or from Acela® Business class to Acela First class, on a single travel segment or leg.
Not valid for upgrade to sleeping car accommodations.
Not eligible for use with 10-trip, monthly or other multiride tickets.
Subject to availability; upgrade not available on all trains at all times.
Upgrade may be combined with corporate, senior, disabled and military discounts. 
Upgrades cannot be combined with other discounts or coupons.
Not valid on Amtrak Guest Rewards redemption travel.
Travel blackouts apply: Nov. 23-24, 2021; Nov. 27-29, 2021.
Offer is not valid on the following services: Adirondack®, Auto Train®, California Zephyr®, Capitol Limited®, Cardinal®, City of New Orleans®, Crescent®, Empire Builder®, Keystone Service®, Lake Shore Limited®, Silver Meteor®, Silver Star®, Southwest Chief®, Sunset Limited®, Texas Eagle®, and train/Thruway series 7000 – 8999.
This Coupon# is unique to your coupon and valid for one use only. Buying or selling this coupon is prohibited and will invalidate the coupon. Coupon may be transferred to a family member or friend.
Other restrictions may apply.


The 10% discount has strict policy, read them what you can use on. The auto train coupon is good if you want get your car 1st before the rest.

10% Discount Policy:

Coupon is valid for 10% off one (1) regular (full) adult rail fare for a single one-way ticket.
Seating is limited; seats may not be available on all trains at all times. Fares are subject to availability.
Valid for travel on all Amtrak service except Acela and train/Thruway series 7000-8999.
Valid for upgrades to Business class seats upon full payment of applicable accommodations charges. Not valid for sleeper accommodations.
Travel blackouts apply: Nov. 23-24, 2021; Nov. 27-29, 2021.
The Coupon# is unique to your coupon and valid for one use only. Buying or selling this coupon is prohibited and will invalidate the coupon. Coupon may be transferred to a family member or friend.
Other restrictions may apply.




The companion coupon is good if you purchase 1 seat, 2nd person rides with you for free. I would suggest call Amtrak Guest Rewards #800 nbr and do that, they are able to do it.


----------



## JoshP (Oct 22, 2021)

If you don't want the coupons, contact Amtrak Guest Rewards and request transfer them to anyone you want, if they will allow.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 22, 2021)

If you would like to offer your coupons (at no charge) to other AU members, please post expiration dates and type of coupon (not numbers) in the designated thread. If members are interested, they will PM you and you can provide them with the coupon numbers.

(Selling coupons is prohibited).






Upgrade/Companion/Lounge Coupons: seeking, available, questions


MODERATOR NOTE: there were numerous threads regarding upgrade, companion and lounge coupons with posts by members who have coupons available, who are seeking coupons and who have questions. We have merged most of the threads into this one, which was re-titled and pinned. Please note we...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## neroden (Oct 24, 2021)

Yes. The coupons are basically worthless. Dozens have expired for me most years.


----------



## joelkfla (Oct 24, 2021)

neroden said:


> Yes. The coupons are basically worthless. Dozens have expired for me most years.


But do offer them on the thread noted above by Penny if you're reasonably sure you won't have a use for them before the expiration date. It's the nice thing to do.


----------



## ScottR (Oct 31, 2021)

ok I will do so. Thanks


----------

